# first Walleye



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Completed my first Walleye.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm no newcomer to fish taxidermy and I've seen a lot of mounted walleyes. For your first one, that is *REALLY* a good job. You did a lot of things right and the paint job is natural and very lifelike. Congrats!!!!


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks! I'm happy with the paint job. I know of a couple things I will do differently on the next one, but over all I am happy with it.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice job. The colors are excellent.


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

the color and detail are spot on nice job


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

yellowbelly80 said:


> the color and detail are spot on nice job


Thanks!


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

love it.. your paint is great, you don't over due it like so many others I've seen, keep up the good work


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

bigshot846 said:


> love it.. your paint is great, you don't over due it like so many others I've seen, keep up the good work


Hey thanks! Its been hard for me to do any walleyes or LMB as I dont seem to have any luck catching them. So one of the MS members was generous enough to allow me to do his walleye and perch. I did it for my actual cost and he hopefully gets a nice mount. If he doesnt like it, he pays nothing and I keep the mount to strip and redo for more practice. A win-win for both of us....hopefully.

Im totally out of fish to do except for a couple gills, so I am hoping this summer I get lucky enough to catch a few walleyes and a couple LMB to do.

RW


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

rough water said:


> Hey thanks! Its been hard for me to do any walleyes or LMB as I dont seem to have any luck catching them. So one of the MS members was generous enough to allow me to do his walleye and perch. I did it for my actual cost and he hopefully gets a nice mount. If he doesnt like it, he pays nothing and I keep the mount to strip and redo for more practice. A win-win for both of us....hopefully.
> 
> Im totally out of fish to do except for a couple gills, so I am hoping this summer I get lucky enough to catch a few walleyes and a couple LMB to do.
> 
> RW


Rough water did an awesome job on the walleye and two perch he mounted for me. I'm extremely impressed with the work! It's been a great option instead of paying full price taxidermy costs. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

triplelunger said:


> Rough water did an awesome job on the walleye and two perch he mounted for me. I'm extremely impressed with the work! It's been a great option instead of paying full price taxidermy costs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Glad you liked them. They are not professional quality but you letting me pactice on them helps the lernimg process for sure.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

That looks great! PM sent.


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

pm returned


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

The color looks great o that walleye. Nice!


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks! It was a fun fish to do.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just one word. FANTASTIC!


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Priority1 said:


> Just one word. FANTASTIC!


Thanks Priority1


----------

